# Need opinions on party favors!



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like fun to me. I love the stress balls and spider rings.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I like the stress balls too. and I like the tattoos, but its hard to find "adult" Halloween ones. I found some wounds and scars at Dollar Tree a while back. I think it's a hit and miss there. Glow sticks and beads are good. 
I think those wax lips with fangs are funny.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Check Oriental Trading for stuff too. They run specials, free shipping, etc. & are great for small party favours. 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/holi...6-0.fltr?categoryFromSearch=true&rd=halloween


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I love the little stress balls! Definitly worth it.

Those paratroopers fit the "used to play with but still fun" bit perfectly!

I think everybody used to have glowsticks and spider rings so those are things that can't go wrong.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Fortune Teller Fish!! You know, those little red fish in the sleeve that you put in your hand and then they react to the heat of your hand and tell your fortune?? You can buy them on ebay...they were a HUGE hit at my party!!  Had these as a kid and loved them!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/144-Fortune...136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51953cb2f8


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I've never heard of the fortune tell fish before. Those sound neat! Definite possibility!

So far I ordered the stress JOL and the poppers and I found some very affordable glowy bracelets at Michaels ($1.50ish for 12) that I'm going to get!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Good ideas! I think the pumpkin stress balls are big enough, and a very good price.

You might also get little glow in the dark bugs or similar creepy things. You can get lots of them in a bag, and sometimes they come in variety packs.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Last year for my halloween party I found these awesome truffle shaped little scented candles at the .99 Cent Store. They came in different types and smelled like chocolate, they also came in the nice plastic box and small burning plate. All I did was add a ribbon and cut off the skull and spiders of a packet of plastic rings that came from the same store, I made a bow with the skull or spider on top. I also went the extra mile and made tags with the date for them. I love them because it played on trick or treat. Some people wanted to eat them but found out it was a candle... Lol... Trick or treat? Here's a photo of what they looked like without the date tag... They still sell them at the dollar store. I think it's a great party favor for adults


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I've seen those (Or similar ones) in the Dollar Tree. They look and smell great! Haven't bought any, though.

Where did you get that tiny skull?


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Those candy/candles look like a really nice gift for your party guests. I love the play on "trick-or-treat" by having the smell of food but it's a candle..lol - great idea and you did a very nice job decorating the boxes.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Greenwick said:


> I've seen those (Or similar ones) in the Dollar Tree. They look and smell great! Haven't bought any, though.
> 
> Where did you get that tiny skull?


They where plastic rings they sold at the dollar store, just cut off the ring part


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

That's a great idea!

I think little plastic bugs might work too, especially with tags that label them with bug-themed flavors.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stochey, the fortune teller fish are wonderful. I have used them for so many things through the years. Everyone from small kids to seniors love them.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Just ordered the Fortune Teller Fish!!

Those candle things look great Combatdre!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm always inspired by roaming the aisles of dollar tree, michaels, target (esp. in their dollar section in the front), & walmart (they had a display of tons of party stuff for $1-$2 last year).....

some of the things I've used over the years are cups, funky glasses, the bigger rubber prizes (like rubber bats & skeletons - my friends still have theirs & use them every year for decorating!), little candles and/or candleholders, doilies decorated up in halloween awesomeness, black flower, magnets - and of course, the candy!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing as MichaelMyers1...FORTUNE TELLER MIRACLE FISH. They are mystical, weird, spooky. They tell your fortune in a vague way. They can be reused and most people keep theirs and share them with friends. Interactive toy. Fun for flirting. Good all around. Best of all, CHEEP, you can buy a hundred for just a few dollars.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

My fish came in today! They are pretty cool! I have a ton! There are only 20-30 people coming ... lol.. Looks like some trick or treaters will be getting some too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love those fish. I am going to give them out to trick or treaters this year since I will have a yard fortune teller display.

Gotta order about 4 sets of them to have enough!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I love nostalgic candy like "wax fangs and lips" as fun favors....tied to candy apples... or popcorn balls....brings me back to being a kid!


----------



## Jennloella (Feb 27, 2012)

we have an adult halloween party every year, last year we did an pinata, filled it with candy, but also tiny ***** whistles, colored rubbers, and tiny bottles of alcohol from liquor store. Not sure how adult of a party you're after, but these were all hits! We did bigger favors for games, like a horror movie DVD (you can find great old horror titles at like Target for 5 bucks) Every year I go shopping at Spirit the day after halloween and scoop up halloween socks, keychains, flashlights, mugs, etc for favors at the next year's party!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Big Lots also has cheap horror movies every year. I found some old classic monster ones last year at Dollar tree, too. I buy things right after Halloween, too and pick up things to use throughout the year.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I did a small favor bag for our first Halloween party, and my motivation was very similar. I found retro candy (wax fangs, taffy lipstick, etc.) and some little toys (don't remember it all). It was a big hit and I'm sure yours will be!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stochey said:


> Just ordered the Fortune Teller Fish!!
> 
> Those candle things look great Combatdre!


Yay!! Do you love them


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Yay!! Do you love them


Yeah! They're really neat and unique! Although they really should be called 'mood' fish... lol! I got a ton of them for $8 ... so my party guests and TOTers will be happy!


----------

